# Aust Day - Camping, Kayaking, Fishing - S.E.QLD Location ???



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Any ideas for a good location for a few days camping, fishing, kayaking over the Aust day long weekend?
Was thinking of narrowing down the search area to somewhere between hervey bay and Iluka!

Thoughts so far......
- Kayak from mainland across to straddie (or peel) and back.
- Catch ferry to Morteon
- Catch ferry to Fraser
- Harry's hut area
- Lenthalls
- Clarence River

Haven't done a recon. Can anyone offer any pro's or con's about the suggested areas?

Would anyone be keen to join in?

Ash


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hi mate, 
i might be keen although i work sat so i would only be in from sat night to monday type thing. what about the clarence gorge area.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Aust Day being a Friday this year - I was thinking the Fri-Sun.

Haven't been down to the gorge area for years - Would love to revisit it. 
I usually fish well up above the gorge. Possibly not as many fish but stunning country.

Ash


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi I'm a bit biased as I am a devoted Iluka fan, but there are still mackerel around and the river is firing with heaps of good flatties up to around 90cm as well as trevally, whiting and bream. The good thing about the Clarence area (Yamba. Iluka Angourie) is the ease of launch and retrieval and that are so many options regardless of weather or sea conditions.
I am heading down late this weekend for three nights hopefully I will have a report to post.
Have fun where ever you go.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

polylureosis said:


> Aust Day being a Friday this year - I was thinking the Fri-Sun.
> 
> Haven't been down to the gorge area for years - Would love to revisit it.
> I usually fish well up above the gorge. Possibly not as mnay fish but stunning country.
> ...


oh ok, i didnt realise the days, 
hmm not sure how i will go then , 
i will see what i can do, so the gorge is nice is it?, what about camping etc.
and how far is it from the Gold Coast "travel time"


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Ben 

The Gorge is stunning mate, not sure if you saw my trip report at The Gorge some time ago??......its been pruned now tho I think.

I will email you some pics later so you can have a look. Stunning country, and absolutely perfect for yakking.

We have been down a few times to camp at the Winters farm, to paddle into the lower reaches of the gorge itself is a quick 20 min paddle from the campsites, and it takes about 4 1/2 to 5 hours to get there, which includes a bit of gravel road.

I would be tentative yes.... I'm always up for a trip there. Viv would likely come as well mate, so if your girl was going along she would have some female company


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dallas,

Yea I would try to get moira there , sounds like a good plan,


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Heya Ben,

Sorry mate, just realised I will be in Tassie over the weekend in question.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thats allright mate, 
maybe we can line up a trip with the girls another time,

if you could email me the clarence gorge pics that would be unreal 
ive heard a lot about it but never really seen much of it.


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there Poly,
We fished together with Jake just before Xmas, can you remind me the name a the leeder to line knot you were using,?
Thanks in advance, 
Kilkenny


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Fishing Man said:


> thats allright mate,
> maybe we can line up a trip with the girls another time,
> 
> if you could email me the clarence gorge pics that would be unreal
> ive heard a lot about it but never really seen much of it.


Definately mate, I'm sure your girl is the same as both Karl's and mine, really wanting to come away to these weekend camping trips but deperate for some female company!.......if we can tee up something which the girls can come along to I reckon it would go down well 

Will email you those pics tonight mate.....once I get home 

I am at work still, I'm doing some afterhours work for my old employer (have started the new job with the Bank earlier this week) just to help them out and train the new person properly.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Dallas said:


> Fishing Man said:
> 
> 
> > thats allright mate,
> ...


I'm sure Jill would be stoked to do a couples weekend guys, I still reckon Somerset would be a good spot for it too, we can camp right on the water and go out fishing at night while the girls kick back around the fire.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sounds like a good idea guys, 
if not sommerset, maybe Borumba, 
i hear there is a great camp ground near the dam at Borumba Deer park.

and we can target those big toga up there,

either way im pretty keen


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Poly
I have recently done a trip to Lenthals Dam. Bueatiful paddle. Good fishing normaly. The water levels are lower than normal but still plenty of Bass around with Barra being the main traget. Great for day paddles, unfortunatly there is no camping allowed out at the Dam. But with towns close by the accomadation will not be hard to find. Plenty of good Bass that play hard and lots of snags and weed banks to troll or cast past. How ever you might find it a little busy with stink boats on Austalia Day weekend.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Stink boats shouldn't bother you too much as they can't go fast in the dam only a 4 knot limit and also the engine size is limited to 6hp. Bummer about the 4pm to 6 am gate closure though.

Me and my mates were going to go to Kenilworth for Australia Day but I am trying to talk them into camping near Lenthall's. There has been some awesome reports from there lately.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Ash

You should consider the Brunswick River. I'm rather biased being a local but its a nice river and has good fish.

John


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Kilkenny,

Have written about the leader knot I was showing you.

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=54129#54129

Seems like there are so many excellent places.
Am still considering catching the ferry (with Kayak) over to Moreton and camping for a few days.
...But Lenthalss, brunswick heads.... All sound great :?

Ash


----------

